# Tarantula Molting sequence (shedding skin)



## K-Y-L-E

Hi all i know that a lot of you dont much like spiders but i couldnt resist to post this sequence of shots 
For best viewing results press f11

Tarantula moulting sequence


----------



## Arch

uurrhhhhhhh....... dude that is sick!!...... im not scrolling up again.... once was enough for me!....... well captured event tho :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe

thats awesome
Love the way the fangs look when they just shed.......white and shiny 
Very well captured :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican

Interesting/cool series. How long does the process take for it to shed? (ie from the first pic to the last)


----------



## Verdegraph

Oh my god, that just makes my skin crawl! But really good sequence of events.


----------



## JJP

OSNGAORGNARH[PAERMHPE[AHIMTHPTMHTHPIRMH!!! Eugh!! That creeped me out! Nicely captured from what I saw, I don't have the guts to go back up!!!


----------



## castrol

She is a beautiful spider. 

I miss my Rosehair.

Mine took about 4 hours to molt and be finished. 

If you get to the shed exoskeleton quickly, it is pliable enough to shape it into
whatever stance you want. I have had a LOT of fun with my spiders' moltings.

You can really scare the complete CRAP out of people with them.


----------



## bazza

That was amazing... very creepy but cool at the same time. 

Great shots!!


----------



## Oldfireguy

Very cool!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Awesome!


----------



## K-Y-L-E

Thanks for the comments people
@ Antarctican: they can take hours as castrol mentioned his did, or minutes, this one took a half hour to be all done and back on its feet. 
Usually it takes longer the older/larger the spider gets, this guys about 2 moults from maturity so he's not so big just yet


----------



## dirtnapper

Great series! Nice detail.


----------



## Andrea K

I think i threw up in my mouth a little....




nice series


----------



## nealjpage

castrol said:
			
		

> If you get to the shed exoskeleton quickly



That sounds like a dreadful idea:er:


----------



## K-Y-L-E

andreag5 said:
			
		

> I think i threw up in my mouth a little....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice series


 

 LOL! i dont quite get what you guys and gals find so grosse about this i mean theres no gooey juices or anything in the shots just a spider shedding its old skin... i guess i just cant see it from an arachnophobe's point of view is all.
Thanx for the comments tho


----------



## RandyC

nice shot you've got


----------



## Elson

Let me guess... That's a chilobrachy species? or maybe coreomionensis(long spinneret)?


----------



## K-Y-L-E

Elson said:
			
		

> Let me guess... That's a chilobrachy species? or maybe coreomionensis(long spinneret)?


 
Nope neither of those sp, this sp has only just recently been found by a friend of mine from north qld australia and is as yet an undescribed speices


----------



## mentos_007

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA that's awful... brrrr  I talking about the creature of course


----------



## LaFoto

I like these photos as they are and I like what I see.
It is just INTERESTING.
I'm not sure I would want to TOUCH a tarantula, but if someone told me they were not dangerous at all, I would, too.
So thank you for sharing - and I can look at these in all calmness over and over again.


----------



## Elson

K-Y-L-E said:
			
		

> Nope neither of those sp, this sp has only just recently been found by a friend of mine from north qld australia and is as yet an undescribed speices


Oh.. but i would say it is either a coremionensis sp or selenocosmia sp. Just look at the long spinneret and last pair of leg.


----------



## K-Y-L-E

Its definately from the sub family selenocosmiinae, but its very doubtfull that its a selenocosmia sp, Plhogius yes maybe(it has traits from this genera), but this spider also has a lot of the traits found in phlogiellus speices so its definately a tricky one to figure out so far. Its definately not a coremiocnemis sp (i beleive thats the species you meant?) this has already been ruled out by the person currently in the process of discribing this speices. The adult females and males of this sp look astonishing and have the thickest legs of any australian tarantula ive seen and they are covered all over in red hair over a black backgorund

Anyways this convo is probably best left for a forum that specializes in tarantula *taxonomy, good chat tho  *


----------



## el_shorty

Nice series, I love tarantulas, I have 10, but I haven't seen any of them molt, they always do it when i'm not home.


----------

